

Nine steps to Powerpoint magic - bdfh42
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/10/nine-steps-to-p.html

======
jwilliams
Good points...

10\. Don't use too many colours. Three is about right.

11\. Don't use too many bulletpoints. People just gloss over them in the
end... There is a tendency to use them to cram as much information into a
slide as possible. This never works, people just don't absorb it. A statement
and a picture that you talk to works many times better.

12\. Make the title of each slide (together) read like a story. A lot of
people will just flip through a deck, reading the headline and glancing at the
picture. People that print out PPTs almost always do this first. It also helps
you structure your slides a lot better.

13\. Get PowerPoint 2007+ if you can. I'm not obsessed with Office upgrades as
a rule, but this is one product in the Office suite that is _much_ better in
later versions.

